# 2013 M3 Euro Delivery



## cchrisv (Aug 14, 2012)

chrischeung said:


> No - I say it like it is my opinion. Why didn't you get the M3 2 years ago? Or 4 years ago? If you can answer that, then that will go a long way as to answering why you are getting it now.
> 
> The answer is probably something like, I couldn't afford it at the time, or I wasn't in the market for a car at the time. I'm not saying this is not a good deal - it's a SCREAMING DEAL. I'm just saying that it is only a good deal if the circumstances are right. Otherwise it is not something that people should jump on. And I'm 99% sure a better deal on the future M3 or a different car will come along in future. So it's not the deal of a lifetime - something to really go out of your way to get. You're proably better off paying more for this car in 6 months time, if you don't need a car in the next 6 months, than paying a lease for 6 months for something unused.
> 
> Haven't you ever bought something for the deal, only to find out later that it wasn't a good fit, or something that you didn't really need, so overall wasn't really a good deal?


4 years ago the M3 was not in my price range
2 years ago I was still in the middle of my CTS lease

Am I buying a car right now because of this deal? No. I need a new car because my lease is ending. However, am I picking the M3 over the 335is I was going to pick up originally because of the deal? Yes.


----------



## chrischeung (Sep 1, 2002)

I think we're in agreement .

For those who are wondering if the E92 or F30 M3 is better for them, no one will obviously know until the F30 M3 is out. But you can draw some conclusion by looking at the differences between the E92 and regular F30. Only a real concern if you're realistically debating one vs the other right now.

Alternatively, if you're a buyer, wait for the F30 M3, then make a decision. You should be able to pick up a really nice used E92 if you really wanted it over the F30, and likely with a great discount.


----------



## SD ///M4 (Jan 24, 2011)

chrischeung said:


> I think we're in agreement .
> 
> For those who are wondering if the E92 or* F30 M3* is better for them, no one will obviously know until the *F30 M3* is out. But you can draw some conclusion by looking at the differences between the E92 and regular F30. Only a real concern if you're realistically debating one vs the other right now.
> 
> Alternatively, if you're a buyer, wait for the *F30 M3*, then make a decision. You should be able to pick up a really nice used E92 if you really wanted it over the F30, and likely with a great discount.


Just a point of clarification. The new M3/M4 models will be using a new chassis designation so they won't be F3x chassis designations, they will be F8x chassis designations.

The new M3 will be the F80, the M4 will be either the F82 (Coupe) or the F83 (Cabriolet).

I'm holding out for an F82 M4 European Delivery, probably in 2015 or 2016!


----------



## fq (Nov 9, 2003)

I can replicate your payment by not including the 6% MD tax, however, including that tax raises the payment by about $50. Do you think the dealer is giving you a tax credit (which they sometimes do in states that tax the entire sales price of the car), or maybe the $590 does not include the tax?



cchrisv said:


> That includes tax. MD we pay tax on entire car not just on the payment.


----------



## vm (Jul 16, 2002)

SD Z4MR said:


> The new M3 will be the F80, the M4 will be either the F82 (Coupe) or the F83 (Cabriolet).


And you are probably missing the F8x M4 Grand Coupe, if it comes to pass.


----------



## Raz5219 (Sep 22, 2005)

You guys should also keep in mind that because his payment is so low, he could easily find someone to assume his lease whenever he wants. You can then pickup whichever newer BMW your heart desires.


----------



## cchrisv (Aug 14, 2012)

fq said:


> I can replicate your payment by not including the 6% MD tax, however, including that tax raises the payment by about $50. Do you think the dealer is giving you a tax credit (which they sometimes do in states that tax the entire sales price of the car), or maybe the $590 does not include the tax?


I have tax credit because I'm turning in my CTS to the dealership.


----------



## mclaren (Jan 5, 2005)

My thinking was lease a '13 M3 for 3 years then decide if I want an M4. I wouldn't want the 1st one out of the box so the timing might be just right.


----------



## chrischeung (Sep 1, 2002)

Raz5219 said:


> You guys should also keep in mind that because his payment is so low, he could easily find someone to assume his lease whenever he wants.


I wouldn't count on that. I would recommend expecting to be making every lease payment until maturity. Folks who can afford to lease an expensive car tend to care more about the car they get than the deal - they'll generally want the new M3 if it's out. And those that are looking for a deal, won't like the huge up front deposit in addition to transfer fees. I sold the lease on my E93 M3, and it took quite a while - that for a current model year car, and a monthly payment of $605.

4 potential big turn offs: big deposit up front; new model out; payment, location of the car. The market demand for that type of car, at that exact time, may be limiting.


----------



## twobrain (Feb 19, 2007)

cchrisv said:


> RATE: .00106 due to max MSDs


0.00125-0.00049=0.00076

saw in the other thread you said the current rate was 0.00125. shouldnt the rate after msd be 0.00076 not 0.00106?


----------



## cchrisv (Aug 14, 2012)

twobrain said:


> 0.00125-0.00049=0.00076
> 
> saw in the other thread you said the current rate was 0.00125. shouldn't the rate after msd be 0.00076 not 0.00106?


Euro Delivery adds .0003. So base rate for Euro delivery is .00155


----------



## mclaren (Jan 5, 2005)

twobrain said:


> 0.00125-0.00049=0.00076
> 
> saw in the other thread you said the current rate was 0.00125. shouldnt the rate after msd be 0.00076 not 0.00106?


There is a .0003 adder for ED.


----------



## twobrain (Feb 19, 2007)

i emailed my local bmw. i offered 1k over invoice with mf buy rate. plan on doing ED in march or may. going in to talk to the ca today. 

first time lease so i also have to add on 0.00015 adder right?

im using the exel sheet from bmwconfig. for "lease return cost" this is for mile overage?

the holiday cash reduces the cap cost right?


----------



## miamiboyca (Jun 19, 2012)

But if you take delivery in March, you will have the incentives money factors from Jan or Feb. You do realize those incentives an MF may be different right?


----------



## twobrain (Feb 19, 2007)

dindt realize that, thougth you could lock it in. how soon would i have to go pick it up?


----------



## cchrisv (Aug 14, 2012)

twobrain said:


> first time lease so i also have to add on 0.00015 adder right?
> QUOTE]
> 
> Only if this is your 1st time financing a car.


----------



## cchrisv (Aug 14, 2012)

twobrain said:


> dindt realize that, thougth you could lock it in. how soon would i have to go pick it up?


You can only lock in the rate for 60 days. However, if you work with a California sponsor like Greg or Justin they can lock in the rate for 90 days.


----------



## miamiboyca (Jun 19, 2012)

cchrisv said:


> You can only lock in the rate for 60 days. However, if you work with a California sponsor like Greg or Justin they can lock in the rate for 90 days.


Correct.

Since you mentioned "local dealer" I assumed the 60 day lock in.

If you want the incentives now, talk to Greg P or Justin and make sure you lock in so you can get your full 90 days.


----------



## twobrain (Feb 19, 2007)

thanks guys, so ill schedule a pick up first week of jan to be within 60 days.

is the registration fee and doc fee the same?


----------



## letuz (Sep 25, 2006)

Any idea what the residual and MF is on an e93 m3?


----------



## miamiboyca (Jun 19, 2012)

twobrain said:


> thanks guys, so ill schedule a pick up first week of jan to be within 60 days.
> 
> is the registration fee and doc fee the same?


Remember, you have 60 days from the end date of the program. So technically until sometime in Feb for December programs.

But if that is the case, go with one of the west coast sponsors and get yourself a great deal and an extra 30 days.


----------



## chrischeung (Sep 1, 2002)

twobrain said:


> thanks guys, so ill schedule a pick up first week of jan to be within 60 days.
> 
> is the registration fee and doc fee the same?


I highly recommend you work with your chosen client advisor as soon as possible. They can give you the make up of your deal and delivery date options. Feel free to post your deal on the boards for review before acceptance if you wish. The longer you wait, the lower the chance of you getting the delivery date you want, or the deal.


----------



## twobrain (Feb 19, 2007)

setup an order for jan 2. but on the ed calendar it looks like welt is closed that day. but on the welt site it doesnt say its closed. havent heard back from my CA. ill shoot for the week after if its closed.

signed with my local CA down the road from me. 
m3, alpine white/fox red/edc/dct/nav $900 over invoice
us msrp $68495
doc $398
acquisition fee $725
holiday cash $1500
registration $325
lux tax (0.4%) $241
local tax (0.7%)

36 months/10k miles
62% residual
0.00125 money factor, 0.0003 ED adder
max SD (7) 
effective money factor 0.00106

1st payment $550
Tax $1,590
1st year fees (reg + lux tax) $566
Security Deposit $3,850
Other (acquisition + Doc fees) $1,123
Downpayment $296

opted to pay fees and taxes upfront. not sure if i should roll them in with the lease. not sure if its too late to change.

lufsthansa flights round trip are about $1000. saw some berlin air flights for $800

plan on booking some rooms on airbnb


----------



## MonkeyCMonkeyDo (Jun 9, 2012)

Check out flights to London instead and then flights from London to Munich. You can typically save a couple hundred bucks this way and get to see another city as well. 

Virgin Atlantic from Newark or JFK is a great flight


----------



## miamiboyca (Jun 19, 2012)

twobrain said:


> setup an order for jan 2. but on the ed calendar it looks like welt is closed that day. but on the welt site it doesnt say its closed. havent heard back from my CA. ill shoot for the week after if its closed.


You don't actually have a date set up until its confirmed by the ED group. Have you gotten the confirmation email? I think I got it forwarded to me by my sales guy (don't remember)


----------



## cchrisv (Aug 14, 2012)

I can confirm that Welt is closed until January 6th. I confirmed this with BMW Euro Delivery when I placed my order. My pcikup date got set as January 16th!


----------



## cchrisv (Aug 14, 2012)

cchrisv said:


> Well, today I made the final decision. I was going to purchase a 135is or 335is but the leases on M3 improved so much this month I could not resist.
> 
> Here is the deal I agreed upon today. I placed my order this morning and already received my production number.
> 
> ...


I adjusted my order yesterday. I saw Fox Red for the 1st time earlier this week. It was too orange for my liking. It wasn't as close to Coral Red and pictures online was a bit misleading. Since I'm no longer doing red inside I decided to do red outside!

My new build is

A75	Melbourne Red Metallic
771	Titanium Shadow trim
GEAT	Anthracite & Black Cloth/Leather
Z59	19" Light alloy Y-spoke wheels style 359M-with performance tires
(19 x 9 front, 19 x 10 rear; 245/35 front and 265/35 rear performance tires)

494	Heated front seats
609	Navigation system
ZCP	Competition Package
223 Electronic Damping Control
7MA Competition package
Z59 19" Light alloy Y-spoke wheels style 359M-with performance tires
615	Online Information Services
620	Voice Command
639	BMW Assist
6FL	iPod and USB adapter
6NN	Hands Free Bluetooth
6UH	Real Time Traffic Information
7KB	Navigation, BMW Assist w/ enhanced BT & USB

I decided not to pay extra for black leather. I do not like the way black leather feels in the summer (It BURNS!). It is a bit weird having cloth seats in a near 70K car. However, after seeing the interior in person I am actually impressed.

I also decided not to go with the Carbon Interior trim because I found: http://www.m3post.com/forums/showthread.php?t=728766&highlight=M3+Tri-Color+Collection+Interior. It is more expensive but I really like the look.


----------



## miamiboyca (Jun 19, 2012)

cchrisv said:


> I decided not to pay extra for black leather. I do not like the way black leather feels in the summer (It BURNS!)..


Exactly the reason i never get black interior. Looks great but talk about making a grown man in shorts cry...:yikes:


----------



## chrischeung (Sep 1, 2002)

cchrisv said:


> I can confirm that Welt is closed until January 6th. I confirmed this with BMW Euro Delivery when I placed my order. My pcikup date got set as January 16th!


Can you give some insight into the ability to strike your excellent deal, given that M's come out of dealer allocation? I was pleasantly surprised that your deal was so good, and would have expected more of a premium given allocations. For example, how you went about finding a dealer, did your dealer have additional allocation units they wanted to move, how pricing negotiations transpired? This may also help others as they try to get M's.


----------



## Tricky (Apr 9, 2005)

chrischeung said:


> Can you give some insight into the ability to strike your excellent deal, given that M's come out of dealer allocation? I was pleasantly surprised that your deal was so good, and would have expected more of a premium given allocations. For example, how you went about finding a dealer, did your dealer have additional allocation units they wanted to move, how pricing negotiations transpired? This may also help others as they try to get M's.


I don't want to speak for cchrisv, but it seems he had already been working with a CA, as he mentioned he was looking at ordering some other cars, when the M3 lease deal popped up. His CA apparently had an allocation for the M3, so it seems he was the recipient of a helpful CA and good timing.

That's not to say others can't get close to the same deal, but it's just not as easy. Known customer and an allocation you can sell - makes it easier to do. IMHO.


----------



## Tricky (Apr 9, 2005)

miamiboyca said:


> Use a CA dealer like Greg or Justin, this will give you 90 days from the day the incentive ends. :thumbup:


Thanks for the tip! I'll keep that in mind for next time.

I actually did try, but couldn't find an allocation for a December build/delivery from California dealers. For tax return and workload reasons, I needed to get the ED delivery done in December.


----------



## twobrain (Feb 19, 2007)

cchrisv said:


> I can confirm that Welt is closed until January 6th. I confirmed this with BMW Euro Delivery when I placed my order. My pcikup date got set as January 16th!


oh man thats a good day to travel. flights start at $695 round trip from jfk to muc. crazy

http://matrix.itasoftware.com/search.htm is good for searching prices btw


----------



## cchrisv (Aug 14, 2012)

chrischeung said:


> Can you give some insight into the ability to strike your excellent deal, given that M's come out of dealer allocation? I was pleasantly surprised that your deal was so good, and would have expected more of a premium given allocations. For example, how you went about finding a dealer, did your dealer have additional allocation units they wanted to move, how pricing negotiations transpired? This may also help others as they try to get M's.


The dealership I was working with from the start offered me $350 over invoice on any model BMW. I thought this would change when I settled on an M car because it comes out of their allocation. However, they still honored their initial offer to me.

I was originally planning on working with a sponsor but this dealership has been so amazing I decided to work with them.


----------



## chrischeung (Sep 1, 2002)

cchrisv said:


> I thought this would change when I settled on an M car because it comes out of their allocation. However, they still honored their initial offer to me.


Do you think this was an error on the part of the dealership and they honoured it? Do you think others could get that same deal as well? Would you be willing to share your CA contact with others?

I whole heartedly support the sponsors of this board, but I also agree that non-sponsors who work well do deserve recognition when other board members are looking for folks to work with, and a sponsor may not be able to meet their needs. It's entirely up to you if you want to publicize the CA/dealership, or would like to do it via PM for example.


----------



## cchrisv (Aug 14, 2012)

chrischeung said:


> Do you think this was an error on the part of the dealership and they honoured it? Do you think others could get that same deal as well? Would you be willing to share your CA contact with others?
> 
> I whole heartedly support the sponsors of this board, but I also agree that non-sponsors who work well do deserve recognition when other board members are looking for folks to work with, and a sponsor may not be able to meet their needs. It's entirely up to you if you want to publicize the CA/dealership, or would like to do it via PM for example.


Well I think it was more of a case that they kept to their word. They offered me one things not considering I might end up with an M3. I was actually willing to pay more over invoice for the M3 but their honored their original request. The other excellent thing was they did not markup the MF or fees so I did not have to fight over that.

They had 4 available M3 allocations when I ordered. Sadly none are available anymore. Two other board members I referred used 2 of those and the final one was traded for 3x X1 allocations (they are selling really well on the East Coast since its winter time).

My CA is Jordan Shahin @ BMW of Sterlin in Virginia. I wont post his cellphone on the forums but anyone can PM me for it. He should be able to help anyone get the car they want and a excellent price. He indicated they will have additional allocations available later the year. However, it will likely be too far out for current incentives. He actually owns a 1M and sounded sad when I decided not to get the 135is.


----------



## walteroh (Nov 29, 2012)

*2013 BMW M3 Lease*

Can you tell me the dealer and CA you used, I want to get the same deal and can do it now. Thanks!



twobrain said:


> setup an order for jan 2. but on the ed calendar it looks like welt is closed that day. but on the welt site it doesnt say its closed. havent heard back from my CA. ill shoot for the week after if its closed.
> 
> signed with my local CA down the road from me.
> m3, alpine white/fox red/edc/dct/nav $900 over invoice
> ...


----------



## Prost (Nov 23, 2005)

I (actually my friend) got an M3 with no option other than Comfort Access...after all the credits and 7MSDs, he is happy to walk away with an M3 for 36/30K below $500 per month California tax included 

Second ED in April...Germany, here we come again :thumbup:


----------



## walteroh (Nov 29, 2012)

That's basically what I want to do - base M3 + red leather for around $500 per month lease...who should I go to?



Prost said:


> I (actually my friend) got an M3 with no option other than Comfort Access...after all the credits and 7MSDs, he is happy to walk away with an M3 for 36/30K below $500 per month
> 
> Second ED in April...Germany, here we come again :thumbup:


----------



## miamiboyca (Jun 19, 2012)

walteroh said:


> That's basically what I want to do - base M3 + red leather for around $500 per month lease...who should I go to?


A sponsor - Greg P, Justin or Jon Shafer - although I think he is traveling.


----------



## Prost (Nov 23, 2005)

BTW, anyone knows what is the ED invoice base price of an M3? If I use the 93% off ED MSRP, of $55,945, it is $52,028, is it correct?


----------

